# Do you like the smell of gasoline?



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Random question.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

It depends, but mostly yes and I don't really know why.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Gasoline fight?


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

I love it. I wind down my windows whenever I'm at a petrol station just for the smell.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Diesel, too. I used to love getting on the bus for school because of that smell.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

I was just thinking about why do we think certain things smell good and certain things smell bad. Is it societal? Or is it biological. Not that everyone likes the same scents but we can all agree that poop and ammonia smell bad. My thought is generally things that smell bad are dangerous to us. Methane smells bad... why not gasoline?


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't really care for it.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't like the smell. It makes me dizzy.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh I like it


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

Yup.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I work with it every day so I don't enjoy it that much anymore. Diesel exhaust, on the other hand...:mushy


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh yes.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Si.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

Nein


----------



## Help please (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, I wonder why people tend to like it?


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I like it...gets me a little lofty.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I love the smell of gasoline.  It smells so good. I also like to smell fingernail polish. I should quite doing that. lmao


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I figured liking it would be the minority. Weird. We're all weird!


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

It makes me fee sick! but i really love the smell of those thick black textas!


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes I do.. Sometimes it gets a little too heavy though. But for the most part it's nice.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

You're all insane. :blank A single drop of gasoline on my clothes makes the vehicle reek for a good hour drive even with the vents all open. About the only thing worse is skunk.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

No, but I like the smell of new books and sometimes of hot, crowded places.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

In moderation I like it, i don't like to smell it all day like when you get it on your shoes or clothes, antifreeze smells pretty good too.


----------



## panic bomb (Dec 23, 2011)

Thought so!


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I love the smell of fresh gasoline in the morning.


----------



## David777 (Feb 6, 2011)

I don't particularly like the smell of gasoline, but I do love the smell of cigarettes!

I like it so much that I've thought about buying a pack of cigarettes so I can light 'em just for the smell. The only reason I haven't is because I don't know what it would do to my security deposit. Like if they had to repaint because my apt smelled like smoke.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

the thing with the smell of gas/diesel,? its the volatiles in the vapor, thats what I think some maybe drawn to.

Working six years in a motor tech shop in the days of fully leaded five star high octane gas put me off petrol lol, and after another six years working in the oilfield, I switched allegience to more natural aromatics....

Jah made da 'erb for man

ps, ne1 never try sniffing some ether....


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow, I'm in the minority! The smell of gasoline makes me feel kind of nauseous, same with oil. It reminds me of all the times spent having to sit in the back of my dad's truck when we went places, which had a blanket thrown down so oil wouldn't get on me and having to breath that odor, even with the camper shell windows open. Ugh.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I was watching a show once about different addictions and there was a woman that was addicted to sniffing gasoline. She would even have to carry a small pop bottle with gas in it so she could sniff it. She looked like crap. She looked a lot older then she was. She was just slowly killing herself.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

thekloWN said:


> Diesel, too. I used to love getting on the bus for school because of that smell.


I can't stand the smell of diesel. I can't run the heater in my truck while driving around in town due to it sucks that smell into my truck. I can't stand other smells. I am very intolerant to wide range of smells.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

copper said:


> I was watching a show once about different addictions and there was a woman that was addicted to sniffing gasoline. She would even have to carry a small pop bottle with gas in it so she could sniff it. She looked like crap. She looked a lot older then she was. She was just slowly killing herself.


Enjoying the scent is different to purposely huffing it to get high on oxygen deprivation, though.


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

My dad worked at Texaco through my whole childhood. I loved the way he smelled when he got home.


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

Not really, unless it's cooked, especially in a two-stroke engine. With no additives. 

I prefer the smell of steam trains and boat diesel though.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Duke of Prunes said:


> Enjoying the scent is different to purposely huffing it to get high on oxygen deprivation, though.


She wasn't huffing it to get a high. She would take a smell and then put it down. She said her dad let her smell gas when she was little and she has been smelling gas since.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't take it. Like Catnap, I find it nauseating. I used to pinch my nose at gas stations. I can't believe so many people actually like it.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

yes, i love the smell of gasoline...


i wonder how this is biologically connected for why we do?


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

> Enjoying the scent is different to purposely huffing it to get high on oxygen deprivation, though.


Not such a big difference. Those that like the smell probably like it for the same reasons you can get yourself high off it. Kind of like enjoying the smell of markers or other things can lead to inhaling it which can lead to getting high and then to addiction. It all starts as the same innocent like of the smell from a trigger in the brain and addictive personalities or really bored people take it too far.

I'd never light cigarettes just for the smell. It does some horrible things to your house. I've had to clean up those apartments. You can see everywhere that a person had something hanging and we have to coat the walls in killz and then paint. Sometimes 3 layers. Then wipe the black crud off the woodwork. Even if you aren't inhaling directly from the cigarette all that stuff is still in the air landing on things and getting in your lungs. These days most other people don't like to go over to your house if it smells like smoke either. It's fast falling out of favor and may even ruin friendships these days.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

i dont mind it


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

YES.


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

I won't lie, but I actually voted no because I thought it read "Do you smell of gasoline?":um


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)

No


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Lonelyguy said:


> I work with it every day so I don't enjoy it that much anymore. Diesel exhaust, on the other hand...:mushy


uke
I spent 3 summers breathing in diesel fumes for a few hours on lawnmowers each day. It was pretty bad.

I liked the smell of gas when I was 12, but now it doesn't smell very good at all.



shelbster18 said:


> I also like to smell fingernail polish. I should quite doing that. lmao


ukeuke

There is nothing that smells worse than fingernail polish.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like the smell, but not like addicted to it. You know they put the smell in iti because it originally didn't have one and stuff.


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, I use it as cologne. Even if it means I can't play with matches.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

CrashMedicate said:


> Yes, I use it as cologne. Even if it means I can't play with matches.


60% of the time, it works _everytime_.


----------



## alex9498 (Aug 15, 2011)

I used to love the smell but now I just think its OK I don't hate it but I don't like it all that much.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Doesn't sound much like a random question.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

yesss. it's great


----------



## JDM4Lyfe (Jan 20, 2012)

I like the smell of gas especially diesel since I work on military vehicles and generators


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I love it!! It's so addictive.


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh wow and here I thought I was the only one who liked it!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

I love it.


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm not much of a gear head but when I'm filling up I always enjoy the smell


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not crazy about the smell of gasoline.


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

No.


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

I rather fancy the smell of gasoline so that would be a *yes*.


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 26, 2011)

What is so appealing about the smell of gasoline?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

One of my favorite smells.


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

No, not really.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Mmmmmm. So bad, yet so good.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like I'm not an oddball after all.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Looks like I'm not an oddball after all.


No, you are. You've just got an inhalent problem to boot! :b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> No, you are. You've just got an inhalent problem to boot! :b


Shhh! They're not supposed to know. :um

And like you've never had your permanent marker days! Pish posh. I don't believe it. Puff puff pass the magic marker?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Shhh! They're not supposed to know. :um
> 
> And like you've never had your permanent marker days! Pish posh. I don't believe it. Puff puff pass the magic marker?


Yep, I somehow remember those fateful days. A 'Laurel' like nosestache, like a smelling salts prank from a silent film; blackened, dripping and shiny. The pungent foggy haze through which all I could hear was "stop bogarting the marker, dude."

:eyes

_
"Pish posh?!_" Welcome back from the 1940's!

If it didn't sound so awesome I wouldn't steal it:b


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Now I feel like the weird one for not liking the smell of gas! :shock


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

JimmyDeansRetartedCousin said:


> Yep, I somehow remember those fateful days. A 'Laurel' like nosestache, like a smelling salts prank from a silent film; blackened, dripping and shiny. The pungent foggy haze through which all I could hear was "stop bogarting the marker, dude."
> 
> :eyes
> 
> ...


It all starts with the Crayolas. :no

I'll have you know 1940 is the new 2012...at least when it comes to random things to say on the internet.

Thievery! In my very own interwebs. :wife
Nah, it's up for stealage, as it's already been stolen. Ahem..._borrowed._ I'll give it back when I find something better from the 50's.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

gustafsg said:


> Now I feel like the weird one for not liking the smell of gas! :shock


imposter! :b


----------



## losinitlol (Jan 22, 2012)

Love the smell.

I saw a show about a lady who was addicted to sniffing it, she kept bottles of it around her house and even by her bed lol


----------



## PhilipJFry (Jan 24, 2012)

Read the title thinking, why would someone like it?

I guess there's a lot that do. I've never been told by anyone that they like the smell of gas before.


----------

